# Brake parts interchangeability?



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

My Dasher needs a master cylinder and brake booster. GAP has a master cylinder for $100-ish, which doesn't sound too bad, but I'm having trouble locating a booster... just wondering if they're interchangeable with other VW stuff. IIRC, a lot of guys run B3 master cylinders on MK2's, etc, because of a bigger piston. Does that mean that most early-nineties and older VW boosters and M/C's can be switched around??


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Works fine, make sure you got the right booster with the cilinder! some combinations of new/old just don't work.

Replacing the cilinder with a newer model often means you have to change all brake lines, but maybe that's a good idea on an old car!


I have an Audi 80 b3 booster installed in my 82 Passat!


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

In other words, make sure the cylinder is from the same car as the booster, but pretty much any booster would work?


----------

